# How to deal with in laws during divorce



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

What is the best way to deal with inlaws during divorce? Starting divorce with STBX but I have a fairly good relationship with her parents. 

I’ve implemented the 180, and only respond to texts/emails about the kids or divorce. I can’t stand STBX but don’t want this hatred to rub off on in laws, who have always treated me fairly.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

The in-laws didn't do anything. Continue to treat them fairly. Remember, the kids are watching and taking ques.

I once had an ex-boyfriend who was a jerk; his mom was a sweetie and even apologized for her son's behavior.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Treat them well! There's absolutely no reason to go postal on them if they haven't done anything to you!*


----------

